# bug thread



## geve

Hello, 

I have tried thrice to send a reply to a PM I received, I clicked on "submit message" but then my message didn't appear in the sent items (although I made sure that the "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder" box was checked), my PM count didn't change and there is no "replied" icon ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) next to the PM to which I was replying (I know that sometimes it takes a while to refresh, but I think I waited long enough!!)  

I also tried creating a new PM (instead of hitting the "reply" button) and it didn't work any better. I also tried sending a PM to someone else - same problem. (Both members are not connected right now though, so maybe they _did_ receive my PMs and will accuse me of harrassment tomorrow )

Does anyone else have this problem? What can I do?


----------



## geve

Hello, 

I have tried thrice to send a reply to a PM I received, I clicked on "submit message" but then my message didn't appear in the sent items (although I made sure that the "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder" box was checked), my PM count didn't change and there is no "replied" icon ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) next to the PM to which I was replying (I know that sometimes it takes a while to refresh, but I think I waited long enough!!).  

I also tried creating a new PM (instead of hitting the "reply" button) and it didn't work any better. I also tried sending a PM to someone else - same problem. (Both members are not connected right now though, so maybe they _did_ receive my PMs and will accuse me of harrassment tomorrow )

Does anyone else have this problem? What can I do?

__________________ 
Ok -- I am having serious problems.  I posted this thread, then went to my UCP and couldn't find it, nor did it appear on the C&S main page. 
Also, I had replied to this thread but my post didn't appear in my UCP and the forum's main page (thought it was there when you clicked the thread), so I tried the trick we had discussed there, ie. deleted my post and re-posted it, but it still doesn't show... Am I cursed or what??

I've just unlogged, cleared my cache and now trying to send this again.


----------



## SaritaSarang

I've tried re-posting my question but it never shows up in the forum. 
Does anyone know why?


----------



## Rayines

Hello: Does this happen to anyone else? Time in every messages in my main page of WR has stopped at 8.53 PM (from Bs. As.). If by chance I click on some title, I find later messages. I've received a PM, but it was only announced by my personal e-mail. It isn't registered in my private messages WR mailbox. I rebooted the PC, but nothing has changed. If there's some answer, I'll probably receive it by mail, or I think that the problem will be solved. Thanks .


----------



## Nunty

Hello everyone.

Just now in the Hebrew forum I was reading the third-newest thread. When I finished, I clicked on "Next thread" but got the message: "There are no threads newer than the previous one. Click the back button in your browser to return to it."

Thinking that someone had posted while I blinked, I went back to the forum and read the second-newest thread, clicked on "Next thread" -- and got the same message.

Went back again, but there was indeed a newer thread.

Is it just me?

Thanks!


----------



## calembourde

Hello,

There's a private message in my inbox which keeps showing up as unread, so every time I load a page I get the popup asking if I want to read it. But I have read it, I've even replied (though the reply does not show up in my Sent box so I don't know whether it worked or not.) Is anyone else having this problem? Is there a fix on the horizon?


----------



## Nunty

Ummm... some definite weirdness here:

Point 1: The list of active users shows precisely one - me.

Point 2: A thread I started in C & S doesn't show up, either in the forum or in my profile as a thread I started or a post I posted.

Point 3: My subscribed threads list is out of date.

Point 4: I wonder if this post will get posted?

Off to clear my cache - that panacea of all WR woes.


*EDIT:* Oooookey doke. Before I even had a chance to clear my cache (which I'll do anyway), things seem to be back to normal. As Anna Rosannadanna would say, "Never mind".


----------



## Jana337

Do not panic.  The server had majors problems. Patience please.


----------



## geve

Thanks for the update, Jana. It does feel a bit scary when you don't know if it's happening only to you and you can't share it with anyone else. 

BTW - for those who might have similar problems with PMs: they do get to their recipients even if you can't see them. Sorry for the harassment everyone.


----------



## Trisia

geve said:
			
		

> BTW - for those who might have similar problems with PMs: they do get to their recipients even if you can't see them. Sorry for the harassment everyone.





Oh-oh... Thanks for letting us know. Too late, I'm afraid


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm still dealing with a few minor issues, but things should be working in general now!

Mike


----------



## heidita

Hi Mike over here in Spain the problem still exists: new posts are not shown, I also have a message read which appears as unread, and a new thread on congrat page doesn't show .

Is it only here?


----------



## Jana337

A lot of tweaking done to save this thread.


----------



## panjandrum

I arrived in C&S to read the thread I expected to find about these problems.
I can see it from the all-forums list, but when I go to the C&S forum list, there's nothing for more than 12 hours before Jana's most recently posted Bug Thread.


----------



## panjandrum

I just checked to see if my post would make the thread reappear.
It didn't.


----------



## panjandrum

WOW - I can keep on posting on this thread and it never appears on the forum list.
There must be something wonderful I could do with this new facility.


----------



## heidita

Please, do tell us, panja, if you find out. Great idea! Where is danielfranco???? He would surely put a _good_ use to it!!! (LOL)


----------



## Jana337

More lost threads? If you have a link to a thread that is not displayed in the forum where it is located, please post the link here.


----------



## rusalka_bg

What happened to my thread "existential disposition"? It just disappeared!


----------



## James Brandon

*Big Brother* is watching you.


----------



## rusalka_bg

James Brandon said:


> *Big Brother* is watching you.



Yeah, i got that feeling too! lol lol


----------



## panjandrum

Here you are:
*Some participles can modify a noun from the top, some can't. Why?*

... also exists.  Thomas T posted an hour ago, but the thread vanished from EO forum display.


----------



## Jana337

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=600362

You cannot find it due to server problems but the link is valid.


----------



## rusalka_bg

Thank you!


----------



## Nunty

Thanks for continuing to work on the server problems. I gather that the slow connection time is part of it.


----------



## heidita

Everything back to normal over here. I even found my Ivy thread. Nice!


----------



## SaritaSarang

Everything is up and working again here on my end, thank god! I was
going crazy not being able to see any new posts or even log in! This 
site is like the most important one on my computer.  whew!


----------



## TimLA

Mike,
I'll mention this only to let you know that there were a different set of problems for me.

When the general server problems started yesterday with the rest of the foreros above, I noted that when I hit the forums (not the dictionary), my browser (IE 7) would reset itself over and over again reloading the same page until I hit a different URL or the "Stop" button. After a "stop" I could click a link and it would link, but then reload the linked page over and over. All of the pages may have been cached.

This happed a month or so ago, but for a shorter period of time.

If it happens again, I'll try logging out and then back in again.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello there,

It's not really a bug, but since a couple of days subscription to a thread lasts about 30 seconds here... (others functions are OK though).
Just to let you know.


----------

